# Is Zamzam allowed as additional luggage



## MDIMADUD (Jul 21, 2014)

Friends I am travelling to India from Riyadh Airport by Saudi Airlines. Does Saudi Airlines allow Zamzam as additional luggage as I have 10 Ltr bottle.


----------

